# Looks like winter has finally decided to show up here in the east!



## A&MLawn&Snow (May 22, 2014)

Happy plowing gentleman!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

North east......


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks,:waving:
There's is about 3/4 on the ground so far.


----------

